
Show HN: Twitter2Email – Find an email with only a Twitter handle - jamasenr
http://www.twitter2email.co/
======
Nadya
I'm actually _happy_ it failed to find my email. :) Though if you manage to
follow my suggestion at the end of this post, you'll succeed in finding it.

 _> The reason why it asks for an email to start is so we can know uses the
tool. It's nice to know people rather than decipher the black hole that is
google analytics._

That's fine. Instead you get to dig through @mailinator addresses. ;)

 _> The tool works by first checking if the user had tweeted their email in
some form, thats the easiest way to find their email. If they didn't then it
will check to see if they posted it on their personal website_

You can expand on this. Check if their Twitter has sent a Keybase.io
verification. Then check their Keybase profile to see if they've verified
other accounts (eg; Reddit, HN) and _then_ check their Reddit/HN profiles to
see if they've posted their email address on Reddit/HN. This lets you expand
the reach of your search.

I'm 100% sure I've posted my email on HN (it is in my bio). I'm 50% sure I've
posted it on Reddit. I'm 100% sure I haven't Tweeted about it. I'm verified on
Reddit/HN/Twitter.

~~~
jamasenr
Wow thanks for the tips Nadya! We will add these in before the next update.
You may want to add your real address though, as we'll email you when we make
Twitter2Email better and/or faster. OR you can just bookmark it and check back
everyday ;)

~~~
Nadya
_> You may want to add your real address though, as we'll email you when we
make Twitter2Email better and/or faster._

I'll be flat honest with you and say I don't care. If I care about an update
for anything, you bet I'll be subscribed to their blog's RSS feed (if it even
exists) or I'll check in from time to time. I absolutely do not want or need
an email cluttering my inbox.

I can also guarantee I can find an email faster if given a username and clever
use of Google searches.

For example, searching Google for: "jamasenr + email"

Gives me your first name, last name, and email address as my second result.
Time taken? Far less time than the octopus waiting. ;)

There is use in the site for a niche group of people who aren't particularly
good with digging up information on people. I was only offering some advice on
one way to improve it.

Keybase.io isn't exactly large outside of HN so doesn't particularly add much
value. It adds _some_ value but probably not for most people.

Take care.

------
nailer
UX observation: since this tool matches emails to twitter handles, and you ask
for an email and a Twitter handle, it wasn't super clear that you were asking
for _our_ email and someone else's twitter handle.

~~~
jamasenr
Noted! I will make this more obvious before our next update. ^_^

------
jamasenr
I'm posting this tool that my friend (@sinanuozdemir) and I hacked together
yesterday! It's a tool to find someone's email based on their twitter handle.
We made this tool to help you find someone to contact when all you really know
is their twitter handle. I've had times on twitter when I'm in a DM with
someone and I'd really like to email them, so I would spend 15 minutes trying
to find their email online. Hence why Sinan and I built this tool to save time
scouring the internet for an email. It's not perfect so any feedback is much
appreciated.

The reason why it asks for an email to start is so we can know uses the tool.
It's nice to know people rather than decipher the black hole that is google
analytics.

The tool works by first checking if the user had tweeted their email in some
form, thats the easiest way to find their email. If they didn't then it will
check to see if they posted it on their personal website. Still couldn't find
it? It will then check where they work and check their work address. The
confidence in the email is based on where the email was found.

Cheers, Jamasen

~~~
BorisMelnik
really nice tool, having to enter an email address really kind of confuses
things. I think maybe that should be indicated on the form.

------
rdlecler1
Any data on the hit rate and falso positives?

------
Snowalker
nice way to collect our emails ;)

------
Snowalker
BTW I tried to find my own email and it couldn't...

~~~
jamasenr
That means you're hidden away from the internet! Just kidding, feel free to
try my handle if you want to see something pop up :-) @jamasenr

------
diegorbaquero
Why do you even need our emails? Marketing later?

------
ericzawo
Bookmarked, excellent tool. Thank you!

~~~
jamasenr
Glad you like it!

------
taf2
looks like the site is down now? Running a lookup gives a 500 error.

------
zhamilton89
awesome tool!

